# Vader's Theater



## Vader

The Overlook Theater (room 217)
==========================

Display: Panasonic TC-P65V10 Plasma
Main Amp: Denon AVR-2311CI
Mains: Infinity Alpha 50's
Center: Infinity 37c
Main Surrounds: Infinity Primus 150's
Rear Surrounds: Boston Accoustics HD8's
Sub: Dual SVS 20-39 PC+
SD-DVD Player: Denon DVD-1600
HD-DVD Player: Onkyo DV-HD805
Blu-Ray Player: Sony BDP-S5000ES
Laserdisc Player: Pioneer Elite CLD-59
Dolby Digital RF Demodulator: Yamaha APD-1
Turntable: Dual CS-530
Cables: Liberty, Acoustic Research (audio), Belden 1694A (component video), BJC Belden Series-F2 (HDMI), BJC Belden Series-1 (HDMI)
Ideal Lume Bias Light
Power Conditioning: Monster HTS 1000 MKIII (I know, I know... I got it cheap)


----------



## Vader




----------



## Dale Rasco

Man I'll bet those dual SVS shake things up pretty well...Looking good sir!


----------



## Vader

Actually,

If Uncle Sam finally come through with my tax refund, I have permission from the boss (my wife) to look at replacing them with dual Ultras...


----------



## Dale Rasco

Dual Ultra's would be sick! Keep us posted on the progress. How do you like the Infinity's? I have heard plenty of good things about them.


----------



## Theresa

I would hang the center just above the screen. Otherwise its really nice.


----------



## Vader

Dale Rasco said:


> Dual Ultra's would be sick! Keep us posted on the progress.


You're right about that! Even the 20-39's show some serious teeth: When I first got them, and before I learned just enough to be dangerous from this forum, I did about the stupidest thing possible... I cranked it and threw on "War of the Worlds"... and proceeded to crack the drywall in the ceiling _two floors up_. 

I will let you know (I hope sometime in the next month). First, I need to have a dedicated 20A circuit put in just to power the things (I'm lucky the dual 20-39's did not throw the 15A, with the amp, plasma, etc on the same ciruit) ...



> How do you like the Infinity's? I have heard plenty of good things about them.


Although I do not claim to have golden ears, I like the sound of the Infinity's. I am trying to better "train" my ears for critical listening, and certain audio sequences still send chills up my spine when I have it cranked...



Theresa said:


> I would hang the center just above the screen. Otherwise its really nice.


Thanks, Theresa...


----------



## nottaway

nice setup I agree with get that center up.


----------



## engtaz

Nice setup. great bass.


----------



## Vader

****** UPDATE ******

Well, my dual Ultras arrived today , and I will be integrating them once I get the 20A circuit installed (next weekend). Once I get the curtain along the back wall installed, I will update the picture (it will be "finished" in my mind ... for now, anyway .) In any case, here is my updated equipment list...

The Overlook Theater (room 217)
==========================

Display: Panasonic TC-P65V10 Plasma
Main Amp: Denon AVR-2311CI
Mains: Infinity Alpha 50's
Center: Infinity 37c
Main Surrounds: Infinity Primus 150's
Rear Surrounds: Boston Accoustics HD8's
Subs: Dual SVS PC13 Ultra DSP <----- Yea, baby! (Austin Powers-esque) :bigsmile: :banana: :bigsmile:
SD-DVD Player: Denon DVD-1600
HD-DVD Player: Onkyo DV-HD805
Blu-Ray Player: Sony BDP-S5000ES
Laserdisc Player: Pioneer Elite CLD-59
Dolby Digital RF Demodulator: Yamaha APD-1
Turntable: Dual CS-530
Cables: Liberty, Acoustic Research (audio), Belden 1694A (component video), BJC Belden Series-F2 (HDMI), BJC Belden Series-1 (HDMI)
Ideal Lume Bias Light
Surge Suppression/Power Conditioning (sort of): Tripp Lite TLP810NE (subs), Monster HTS 1000 MKIII (everything else)


----------



## tesseract

I love it! A good 'ole FM dipole antenna.

Nice system, Vader.


----------



## Vader

Thanks for the kind comments, everybody! As usual, life got in the way of me posting further updates after I got the new subs integrated. I also took advantage of some of the advice here (namely center channel placement; hanging it above the screen is not an option, so I at least raised it some), so, without further adeau...

















And my final LFE response after Audyssey:









As always, please keep the laughing to a minimum...


----------



## Vader

Well,

The Overlook theater is no more.... at the current address, anyway. As I look at all of the equipment boxed up and destined for storage while our house is on the market, I look with apprehension at the coming (movie) withdrawals. I must be strong, for my family . When I get everything back up and running (I'm gonna take it slow and do it right this time), I will post pics!


----------



## ALMFamily

Good luck with the move and sale mate! If you find a cure for movie withdrawal, let us know! :bigsmile:


----------



## Tonto

ALMFamily wrote:



> If you find a cure for movie withdrawal, let us know!


Who the wants a cure!!! If my wife finds out there's a cure, I'm done for :gulp:...no more talking about cures!!! :rofl:!!!


----------



## Vader

Tonto said:


> ALMFamily wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the wants a cure!!! If my wife finds out there's a cure, I'm done for :gulp:...no more talking about cures!!! :rofl:!!!


My lips are sealed...


----------



## Vader

Well, our house sale kinda fell through (the market around here is being flooded by repos and foreclosures), so I am taking advantage of the fact that all of our stuff is in storage: namely, giving my theater a major face lift. I have a few questions for the pros, so I can do this thing right (when I first moved into this house, I thought a sub was nothing more than a box that goes "boom").

First, I am going to be moving the equipment rack to the other end of the room (I was getting some vibrations from the cabinet being so close to the subs). Up to now, for sub interconnects I have been using Liberty component video cables. My understanding is that they simply will take magnitudes more bandwidth than the LFE (I think of it as a tiny trickle of water down a firehose). Is this an accurate analogy? Anywho, I am going to have to get a much longer cable for the main run, and then split the signal next to the subs. Is there any advantage to getting the SVS interconnects as opposed to shielded video cable? If so, if I use the SVS cable for the main run, then split using the Liberty cables, will that work OK?

Next, I am going to have a much longer run for the HDMI (around 40 ft). I am currently using a 6' Belden Series-1 cable (from Blue Jeans Cable). Will a 40' run be OK?

Finally, I am looking to get a boom stand for the calibration mic, but am unsure which to get. Also, I understand an adapter will be needed to fit the mic to the boom, correct? Any suggestions would be great! Thanks all for your expertise!


----------

